# Couple Madagascans



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Paretroplus maculatus above, alpha Paratilapia below


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: really nice


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

like that pic of the 2nd one...with his mouth open...was he waiting for something to swim in? Nice looking fish!


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

He tends to look a bit dumb struck most of the time, he's got 2, maybe 3 females in the tank with him that keep him on his toes.

He's also not quite as big as he looks, pushing about 8".


----------



## zaza (Jun 23, 2013)

these pictures are gorgeous... can I use them on my website?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Sure you can use them, just give me credit
Duane Stuermer


----------

